# uv light?



## el robotoe (Dec 12, 2004)

i am in the process of seting up three glass tanks for ghosts. the tanks are set up with live plants. my question is will to much uv light harm an insect? i bought two fixtures and replaced the stock bulbs with a 15w repti glo 2.0 bulbs. any one had problems using lamps with their mantid


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2004)

They should be fine with that light. If its not too hot they will be ok. Think of how much UV they get sitting outside in the sun. I just use plain tubes on mine mainly to be able to see them better. A light is not really required but it seems that they do a little better with some light.


----------

